# Takamine EF371C



## Teddy (Dec 9, 2009)

I own one of these. I know it was made in the 80's but I can't find anything else about it. I was curious if anybody else owns one? Tak EF371C acoustic electric with a flame maple top back and sides.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Your description sent me to the basement to check the model of my Tak dreadnought that I bought around 1981 with flame maple back & sides, though regrettably I elected to save a hundred bucks by getting the purely acoustic version - but its a F-350MS. It's a Martin copy - even has "Takamine est.1961" written on the headstock in Martin script.

Its been a great guitar. I recently retired it as my main instrument (replaced with a flame maple S&P Showcase dreadnought) and have now tuned it to ADGCEA (a fourth above standard) for those days when you have 6 guitars all playing the same thing around the campfire.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks BW. I got all excited there for a sec thinking somebody had one. Here are pics of it.
http://picasaweb.google.ca/moistjoyce/Desktop#


----------



## rebelfromsoo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Teddy,
I hope this finds you as this is a long time since your question. The archive doesn't show that particular model at all. However. I have the same one and got Takamine to tell me that when Coast Wholesale were bringing in Takamines they would occasionally buy a box here and a box there of limited production guitars that wouldn't make the sheet- we might have a rare one here. My serial number starts with an 84- which is the year is was produced- As you know the EF371C MB is a Blue Flamed Maple top, sides and back with a mahogany neck. 
A very nice guitar.


----------



## Charly7 (Dec 26, 2020)

rebelfromsoo said:


> Hi Teddy,
> I hope this finds you as this is a long time since your question. The archive doesn't show that particular model at all. However. I have the same one and got Takamine to tell me that when Coast Wholesale were bringing in Takamines they would occasionally buy a box here and a box there of limited production guitars that wouldn't make the sheet- we might have a rare one here. My serial number starts with an 84- which is the year is was produced- As you know the EF371C MB is a Blue Flamed Maple top, sides and back with a mahogany neck.
> A very nice guitar.


----------



## Charly7 (Dec 26, 2020)

I have one ef371c mB


----------



## Charly7 (Dec 26, 2020)

Charly7 said:


> I have one ef371c mB


Serial 84120257


----------

